# Edmonton & Calgary - best areas for families?



## Blue-star (Mar 13, 2014)

My husband and I are looking into relocating to Alberta. I am a nurse here in the UK, and he is a delivery driver at present. We have two sons.

Any advice on places to live in Alberta that are good for families would be useful. Actual information on what it is like to work out there, especially as a nurse, would be great - specifically working hours/shift patterns, work life balance, pay scales, childcare, schools (and their routines)....

Regards


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Blue-star said:


> My husband and I are looking into relocating to Alberta. I am a nurse here in the UK, and he is a delivery driver at present. We have two sons.
> 
> Any advice on places to live in Alberta that are good for families would be useful. Actual information on what it is like to work out there, especially as a nurse, would be great - specifically working hours/shift patterns, work life balance, pay scales, childcare, schools (and their routines)....
> 
> Regards


Alberta is a huge province. 

Edmonton is an industrial city. Plenty of work, lots of fun for the kids and the parents. Expensive, but excellent to raise children.

Calgary is more of a corporate city. Plenty of white collar jobs, lots of fun for everybody, more expensive than Edmonton. Bigger population, but excellent to raise children. Salaries are just barely higher than Edmonton.

Quality of life is excellent in both cities.

Most of us work longer hours here than in UK, and holidays aren't as generous.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Blue-star (Mar 13, 2014)

I was unclear with my post, we have decided that Alberta looks the best place for us but want opinions on areas of Edmonton and Calgary so we can research further. It is likely we will be moving without a prior visit so as much preparation as we can do the better. 

I intend to look further into healthcare and what is available both in hospitals and in clinics. 

When you say longer hours do you mean more over a week or longer shifts in a day ie: 10hour days and 40hours a week (for example). 

Many thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Blue-star said:


> I was unclear with my post, we have decided that Alberta looks the best place for us but want opinions on areas of Edmonton and Calgary so we can research further. It is likely we will be moving without a prior visit so as much preparation as we can do the better.
> 
> I intend to look further into healthcare and what is available both in hospitals and in clinics.
> 
> ...


I trust you have decided to live anywhere in Alberta after receiving your PR and/or have already worked things out to obtain at least a work permit. Moreover, I am confident you are aware that any post related to medical field is 100% regulated. Licensed Nurses, Registered Nurses, Practitioners, Doctors, etc; need to be registered with their corresponding regulatory bodies. 

The demand for skilled healthcare (regardless of their core) workers is high, but the requirements to fulfil those posts are even higher.

My family doctor works an average of 44 hours every week. My wife (HR) works an average of 36 hours. My team (Engineering - Construction) works an average of 55 - 60 hours. FYI: The Provincial Government along with other agencies, are always promoting the: "Stop and smell the roses" . If an individual (particularly foreigners) doesn't know how to establish a work-personal life balance, might end up working around the clock.

Either city you choose will offer you a good quality of life. Canada’s best places to live 2014: The top 10 - Yahoo Finance Canada and Canada's Best Places to Live 2014: Full Ranking

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

